# How To Do A Rolling Launch



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Could someone let me know how you engage a rolling launch with the latest EcuTek software.

Thanks


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Sure, its very simple..

Just get the car running in cruise control at a constant speed you desire.. Prefferably you want it to be in manual mode so that you can shift accordingly with the cruise speed in order to set the rpm you want to launch at..

Then once you are in cruise control, at the rpm you want, just bed the throttle all the way down and you will hear the car spool up.. Press cancel to launch ! (Cancel button just disengages cruise control so you shooot off)

 Enjoy


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks, I will try this again, when I set my speed with the cruise control and then accelerated, my speed seem to go up rather than than the car spool up.

Maybe I need to be aggressive with the accelerator and bed it all the way down ?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

You need to have it in to 99 map aswell iirc


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok in 99, when I floor it should hold the speed as it spoils up ?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

yep.

you need to have a decent gear selected, eg cruise sat at /60in 3rd gear and try it


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, found the problem, needed at least to have two switches in R mode.

Amazing sound & acceleration :flame:

By the full Russ Fellows system sounds amazing !!!

Windows down listening to nothing else


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Nicce  Rolling launch gets a bit addictive lol


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Tried this last week and ended up with the car dying and ECU error code - I probably messed the sequence up....

Right

1. Car in 99 or 100 map
2. R R R
3. Cruise on and drive at e.g. 60 in 3rd
4. Foot to the floor
5. Press Cancel
6. Go

Does one need to adjust boost once in Cruise and how do you do this?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

For mine I only need suspension mode set to R the others don't matter.


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Reading EcuTek write up, the pressures look like they are preset by the tuner.

Did all of the above to launch the car 

I going to ask Ian, but I assume all the features as programmed by Litchfield are documented, as each master tuner has options they can choose to trigger features such as rolling launch.

In this case it looks like suspension needs to be in R mode, nothing else, which is something EcuTek say can be set.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

I dunno, i always drive my car in R R R 90% of the time  so always works fine lol


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

As above really - 99 setting with suspension in R mode (Iain changed this to preserve standard cruise function in the 99 map). Target boost is pre-set by the tuner but adjustability may be the subject of later revisions I believe.

VXRCYMRU I also killed my car using rolling launch (various warnings, limp mode etc) which turned out to be a software bug in an early version, according to Iain. All sorted now.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Hugoboy said:


> As above really - 99 setting with suspension in R mode (Iain changed this to preserve standard cruise function in the 99 map). Target boost is pre-set by the tuner but adjustability may be the subject of later revisions I believe.
> 
> VXRCYMRU I also killed my car using rolling launch (various warnings, limp mode etc) which turned out to be a software bug in an early version, according to Iain. All sorted now.


Thanks I'll speak to him regarding a fix


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Hugoboy said:


> VXRCYMRU I also killed my car using rolling launch (various warnings, limp mode etc) which turned out to be a software bug in an early version, according to Iain. All sorted now.


Same was a bug, patched out and no issues since.


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

Supra_Sanj said:


> I going to ask Ian, but I assume all the features as programmed by Litchfield are documented, as each master tuner has options they can choose to trigger features such as rolling launch.


I got a Word document from Iain with detailed instructions for all the features


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks, have emailed Ian, glad to know it exists


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Enjoyed this feature yesterday, with GTCs aggressive rolling launch the car is popping and banging while building boost before pinning you to the seat :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

alloy said:


> Enjoyed this feature yesterday, with GTCs aggressive rolling launch the car is popping and banging while building boost before pinning you to the seat :chuckle:


What speed and gear did you find most enjoyable?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

vxrcymru said:


> What speed and gear did you find most enjoyable?


2nd or 3rd gear are the best


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

All mine with VDC Off but TC on


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

alloy said:


> 2nd or 3rd gear are the best


Thanks, what speed in 2nd and 3rd?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Was launching it at circa 4.5/5k revs so in 2nd gear 30-45mph and 3rd gear 65-75mph (ish)


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone know what boost they are hitting before pressing cancel? Mine feels a bit tame since Iain fixed my software bug. Checked today and I think I'm hitting about 0.2-0.3 bar.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

alloy said:


> Was launching it at circa 4.5/5k revs so in 2nd gear 30-45mph and 3rd gear 65-75mph (ish)


So the cars in manual, 2/3rd you roll launch and it auto changes up gear?


----------

